
Vinod Khosla: Maintain the Silicon Valley Vision - rlalwani
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/07/13/khosla-the-silicon-valley-vision/
======
rlalwani
I really like this quote from Vinod Khosla:

In my view, it’s irreverence, foolish confidence and naivety combined with
persistence, open mindedness and a continual ability to learn that created
Facebook, Google, Yahoo, eBay, Microsoft, Apple, Juniper, AOL, Sun
Microsystems and others.

~~~
fredwilson
me too

